# 76 Rag "WIP"



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Here is my new build up, a 1976 Caprice Classic. I had this kit for a while and was waiting for the donor kit for the suspension.

Started of by chopping the whole roof off and making it into a vert. :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

wat suspension you usin'?


----------



## punkmasterplex1 (Jun 20, 2004)

looks good, i'll keep an eye out for this!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

looking good man, I like the vert.


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Aug 23 2006, 10:57 PM~6029972
> *Here is my new build up, a 1976 Caprice Classic.  I had this kit for a while and was waiting for the donor kit for the suspension.
> 
> Started of by chopping the whole roof off and making it into a vert.  :biggrin:
> ...


Nice clean Cuts.........I'm digging it.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Aug 23 2006, 09:02 PM~6029998
> *wat suspension you usin'?
> *


Using a 65 Impala Belly and suspension.


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Aug 23 2006, 10:00 PM~6029987
> *Nice!
> *


x2 looks bad ass  :biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Found this under Glass House Fest.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: i cant wait to see that thing in paint 
props on the roof :thumbsup:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

nice bro this is tha first one ive seen as a droptop :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

sweet i have a 76 now i want too get a 2nd one and do a vert thanks hope you get this done soon more update plz


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Man, this is gonna be killer!

Nice work so far!


----------



## erase one (Jul 5, 2006)

Nice, keep it up.


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

gonna be clean


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

I found a couple pics to help with rescribing the trunk lid


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Aug 24 2006, 06:09 AM~6031688
> *I found a couple pics to help with rescribing the trunk lid
> 
> 
> ...


Damn...Forgot about the trunk. :uh: And to think I spent an hour last night fabricating this boot.

Not sure how I'm gonna pull off the trunk, Need to think about this.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

That's gonna be a cool ride! :thumbsup:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

damn that sucks. People probably won't notice anyways, but if you wanna do it right...

I couldn't find a good pic of the boot, but it should be too hard to make. As for the trunk, I'd just fill that body line in the center and the old trunk line, and scribe you a new one. Hell, open it too! :cheesy: 



> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Aug 24 2006, 12:02 PM~6033574
> *Damn...Forgot about the trunk.  :uh:  And to think I spent an hour last night fabricating this boot.
> 
> Not sure how I'm gonna pull off the trunk, Need to think about this.
> ...


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

what donor kit did u use for the chassie


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Aug 23 2006, 11:44 PM~6030203
> *Using a 65 Impala Belly and suspension.
> *


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

nice job


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by furburger_@Aug 26 2006, 01:32 PM~6048656
> *nice job
> *



Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Here are some updates... Opened up the trunk and re-sized the lid. Still need to smooth out the body work. I'm taking my time on this project.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

looks damn nice...


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Hell yeah, lookin' damn nice!


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)




----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

nice keep us posted


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Here's some updates. :biggrin: 

Been kinda slow with this build. :uh: Finally found some time and painted the car and shot some clear. Still need to sand & buff.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

DAMN NICE!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

looks good and nice choice of color bro


----------



## drasticplastic (Sep 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Oct 11 2006, 02:10 AM~6345044
> *Here's some updates.  :biggrin:
> 
> Been kinda slow with this build.  :uh:  Finally found some time and painted the car and shot some clear.  Still need to sand & buff.
> ...


what color is that


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

I like!


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Aug 27 2006, 04:24 PM~6053881
> *Here are some updates... Opened up the trunk and re-sized the lid.  Still need to smooth out the body work.  I'm taking my time on this project.
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking ???? leave it alone???? but you did a sweet job on it. My hats off to you.

oneyed


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Oct 11 2006, 06:45 PM~6350777
> *I was thinking ???? leave it alone???? but you did a sweet job on it. My hats off to you.
> 
> oneyed
> *


Thanks Bro.. :biggrin:


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

Well damn, there goes that idea....

Nice job bro looks nice. Since you did vert, any idea if it was available with a vinyl roof?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks great! :thumbsup:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 11 2006, 09:57 PM~6352195
> *Looks great! :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Nice job bro, the trunk came out good!


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Oct 12 2006, 03:04 PM~6357227
> *Nice job bro, the trunk came out good!
> *


Didn't want to disapoint you homie. :biggrin: Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice job getting the trunk up to spec. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

excellent job with molding the trunk and slicing the roof.. keep us updated..


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Here are some updates... :cheesy: It's been a slow process but hopefully it'll be done by the end of the year. :uh:


----------



## kansascutty (Nov 11, 2005)

Very nice!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kansascutty_@Nov 24 2006, 04:38 PM~6630295
> *Very nice!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X-2 HOMIE LOOKS GOOD!


----------



## drasticplastic (Sep 25, 2003)

what color is that still waiting ese is that spray can


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

love it man


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticplastic_@Nov 24 2006, 06:56 PM~6631261
> *what color is that still waiting ese is that spray can
> *


Sorry boss, it's a duplicolor spray can Cashmere Beige.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: CLEAN :0 :0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice build bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 25 2006, 01:21 AM~6632306
> *Nice build bro  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 YEA what he said !


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

nice


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Nice ride! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Wow, very nice!


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Didn't think I could finish it this year but had to do one more for 06. :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:cheesy: BAD ASS BRO THATS A CLEAN MOFO!!!!! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: tight shit pare


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

fuckin nice!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks Fellas! :biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Dec 31 2006, 12:27 AM~6868273
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: tight shit pare
> *


Salamat! :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

you should paint the side molding insert da same color as that interior brown??


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks sick.


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

nice job


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

looks good bro! :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Dec 31 2006, 01:23 AM~6868258
> *Didn't think I could finish it this year but had to do one more for 06.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


is that a 67 frame down there????


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 31 2006, 12:09 PM~6870373
> *is that a 67 frame down there????
> *


65 Imp


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Looking good Will. I took a break, but hopefully will be back in the mix for 07. Already working on a 2-tone Escalade sittin on 22s... So when's your car coming in? I like come by and take some pics, and build a replica.... AuRyTe, Happy New Year! Gonz


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: damn thats clean :thumbsup: 
great work as always


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

did the 65 undercarriage fit or did you have to modify


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Jan 7 2007, 05:39 PM~6927933
> *did the 65 undercarriage fit or did you have to modify
> *


No modifications needed. The 65 undercarriage is a little bit wider so the body on the Caprice is slightly stretched. Other than that, I had no problem fitting it in.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

((BOING)) na j/k looks pretty damn clean, very nice build :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

CAME OUT SICK BRO!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Jan 1 2007, 06:31 PM~6878585
> *Looking good Will. I took a break, but hopefully will be back in the mix for 07. Already working on a 2-tone Escalade sittin on 22s... So when's your car coming in? I like come by and take some pics, and build a replica.... AuRyTe, Happy New Year! Gonz
> *


Car should be in soon, just waiting for the telescopic drive shaft to be chromed. I'll hit you up when it gets here and take a cruize. :biggrin: Latez!


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 7 2007, 11:14 PM~6930926
> *CAME OUT SICK BRO!! :thumbsup:
> *


Wassup Zack, I'll be in Vegas next month. Let your uncle Marty know and maybe meet up.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Jan 7 2007, 11:17 PM~6930937
> *Wassup Zack, I'll be in Vegas next month.  Let your uncle Marty know and maybe meet up.
> *



Cool Me And Him Arent Talkin Right Now Cause Of A Arguement Awhile Back But if I Talk To Him I'll Let Him Know


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

nice 76 drop im gonna build one my self i dont know how to post pics of my rides im working on


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

76 RAG LOOKS SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICK HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 60T3M (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Dec 31 2006, 02:23 AM~6868258
> *Didn't think I could finish it this year but had to do one more for 06.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



DAYUM!!!!! MAD PROPS...LOOKS FUCKEN CLEAN


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn nice build


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

It's an old thread & build but thanks for the compliments!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ya, this is nice time machine!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Clean ride! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tawanna (Sep 28, 2007)

DAMN THAT CAPRICE SICK


----------



## javzam78 (Sep 5, 2007)

heres my caprice


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> heres my caprice
> 
> Looks Good, you got pics of the booty kit?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

R ANY OF THESE G-HOUSES FOR SALE?????


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 7 2011, 07:10 PM~19536492
> *:wow:
> *


thats the one bro....


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by javzam78_@Nov 2 2007, 11:34 AM~9139947
> *heres my caprice
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

